# Jalen Rose for free



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Nugget salaries 

Bull salaries 

If they could get Jalen Rose without giving up anything; would the Nugget take him back?

It looks like if Arenas would sign for ~$6 mil the Nugget could use cap space to absorb the Rose contract without going over.

5.Kaman 4.Hilario 3.'Skita, 2.Rose(can play 3 too) 1.Arenas

Does Denver want any experience(besides Camby) or just youth?


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

how long is his contract?...that would make a difference, but i really think they wouldn't do it b/c he goes against all the team works for...good defense, constant effort and hustle
he just likes to shoot

so probably not:no:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Koos</b>!
> how long is his contract?...that would make a difference, but i really think they wouldn't do it b/c he goes against all the team works for...good defense, constant effort and hustle
> he just likes to shoot
> 
> so probably not:no:


Thank you for responding.
The answer to your question is in the link in the post you answered(4 years).

Rose can score and the Nugget had a difficult time scoring last year...

1 vote against a free Jalen Rose.

Any other votes?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

I'd take on the contract if it didn't hurt the Nuggets in getting any good free agents.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I'd take on the contract if it didn't hurt the Nuggets in getting any good free agents.


his contract starts at 13mil/year next year andonly goes up, its going to eat a large amount of that cap space we could use to find someone who fits our system better


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the funny thing is we gave indy rose free like 6 years ago! 

but no way i want him back now. not at that contract!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> I'd take on the contract if it didn't hurt the Nuggets in getting any good free agents.


and it will...big time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Koos</b>!
> 
> 
> his contract starts at 13mil/year next year andonly goes up, its going to eat a large amount of that cap space we could use to find someone who fits our system better


You don't have a system. Only estabilished players you have in place for next year are Nene and Camby.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't have a system. Only estabilished players you have in place for next year are Nene and Camby.


we have a system, we play really hard and never quit... we were in the top 5 in points allowed/game:yes: 

and camby's good but incredibly fragile... and we are goin to add several free agents this off season.

jalen rose isn't sombody we need, even if he's free


----------

